# selling malawi dolphin cichlid



## sammalaa (Nov 19, 2012)

~6cm blue dolphin cichlid

Willing to trade as well.


----------



## sammalaa (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry posted in the wrong section. Please delete this post. Thanks!


----------

